# Chimo - non itchies



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chimo has had a "lump" for quite a while and both of his vets are aware of it but have not seemed to be too concerned about it. Unlike me. To me it seems larger than it had been which I have mentioned the last couple of times to his holistic vet (who doesn't have much as far as diagnostic tests). He has an appointment at the "other vet" Thursday to try to find out if it IS an issue. Sun and Mon I noticed where he was standing while I prepared their dinner there was some drops of pee. Sunday a tiny puddle, Monday several drops. He had been outside not too much earlier (maybe an hour or so) both days. 

As my typical self I specifically requested an ultra sound to start and then to go from there. Anything else?

Except for the ransacking while I am at work he has been 100% normal. I still think the ransacking is his way of telling me something but I have an issue of not being able to find a capable interpreter.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

maybe a uti? prostate issues?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well the vet he is going to Thursday diagnosed him with three different "prostate/urinary tract" infections several years ago. They used the terms interchangeably and to me they would be two different issues. They then started with the "he needs to be neutered to prevent issues in the future". He was neutered, by the holistic vet who explained that neutering will not help...... I am not 100% satisfied with either vet but they are the two best options in the area.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Have they put him on Baytril yet for any of these? A friends dobie routinely had to go on this stuff for prostate issues.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I understand about the vets.


I'm guessing you've had urinalysis done at some point?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ruq, paws are crossed that we can get to the bottom of what the lump and the tinkle dribble issue is. I would bet that even with growth, it probably is the old dog "fatty tumor." My last senior dog had one that did grow. Totally benign, not worth taking it off (with my last dog). 

Good thoughts that Thursday brings about some answers and an easy treatment for Handsome Hunka Chimo's urinary or prostate concerns. May it be an easy treatment plan! We will be sending good energy for Chimo!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, the vet he is going to on Thursday was on Baytril repeatedly for the issues. I ended up going to the holistic vet because of treating symptoms and not really getting any answers (pet peeve). Granted this was three years ago. 

I am thinking whatever the lump is might have gotten bigger and is possibly putting pressure on his bladder or even urethra???


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh.. the lump is on his tummy area? Might be that it is pressing.. but it sounds otherwise like a seperate issue? I dunno. Lots of good thoughts for Thursday. I want to hear GOOD news for Chimo!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lump is on his belly area on the left side of his penis.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hmm.. still could be a fatty tumor though. I would worry with it being in that midzone region, but, I have seen older dogs with the fatty tumors on their tummies and sides/ribcages, too. My dog's was on his thigh. I will continue to send good vibes that this is no big deal, and that the bumb is just that-- a harmless bump, and that the UTI or whatever is going on responds wonderfully to Baytril or whatever ABX they give to him for it. WE LOVE CHIMO!!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq.....I am thinking whatever the lump is might have gotten bigger and is possibly putting pressure on his bladder or even urethra???


This would make sense to me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ack--this explains his weird behavior.







Here is a picture of dog anatomy so that you can study up for the ultrasound: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/cliented/anatomy/

Have you gotten an x-ray already? 

I hope it's benign. What does it feel like?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am thinking about taking the Fuji and videotaping the ultrasound so I can REALLY study it (self teaching). 

He hasn't been xrayed for this yet but may end up doing that as well. 

I am not sure how to describe how it feels. It is the size of maybe a jumbo egg and not marshmallowy soft but not rock hard either. Maybe like a stale marshmallow? I am thinking cyst or fatty tumor but after Nyx........ I fear the worst.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Try not to fear the worst yet. Chell's fatty tumor felt just like a stale marshmallow-- slightly yielding but also kinda firm, too. It was BIGGER than a large egg. I eventually had it removed (took for-everrrr for the fur to grow back!). I am really hoping that this is all it is for Chimo. I will be checking back to see the report! I also say, bring the cam to video the ultrasound. I'd try to do the same! Waiting to hear the good news tomorrow!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama has about 20 fatty tumors and that's exactly what they feel like. I had one removed because it was in a suspicious area but it was benign. One of them has grown to the size of a baseball but it's still not bothering her. Some of them grow really quickly. 

I'm hoping this is what Chimo has!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Let's all focus on a benign fatty tumor, that when removed, will make him feel a ton better.....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

That is what I am thinking and hoping too. I know Phoenix's tumor was totally NOT there in April and MASSIVE in Sept. I also know and try to keep repeating to myself, that he had an autoimmune issue (DM) which no doubt made his issues spread VERY rapidly. 
I know tomorrow is going to be a LONNGGGGGG day since I have to be there at 9 AM and I get home from work tonight at 1 AM and still have the shuffle to do.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wide awake in Germany here.. and eager to hear how Chimo's day at the vet went.... not that I'm pacing, or anything...... but sending GOOD VIBES for a great visit with good news for Chimo!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Makes one of us that is wide awake Patti. We leave in about 30 minutes. I need coffee.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wish I could be over and rig up your caffeine IV for yas... I'd even bring fresh cinnamon buns. Sounds generous and supportive, huh? Nope.. just a way to get access to hugging Mr. Chimo!







j/k

Keeping Chimo and you in my thoughts and prayers, knowing even with good news, it will be a long day for you.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

keep us posted!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

So I still have no answers (yet) for the Interior Re-Design while I am at work or the occasional dripping but the lump is a fatty tumor completely outside the abdominal wall. She said if it isn't bother you and it isn't bothering him there is no need to remove it. I replied, "since I know what it is it will no longer bother me." She laughed and figured that would be my reply. We are going to do a free catch pee test just to make sure nothing is off there (she will test for UTI and diabetes). She said to drop it off anytime but I figure since Tika and Nucky both have to have rabies shots next Friday I will just take it with me then.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

free catch pee test, lol 

funny carrying a pan around with you!


Glad to hear that parts nothing serious!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Much MUCH easier to free catch a male than a female.









Since he never EVER so much as flinches when he is poked I almost asked her to just do a fresh draw.







But he was already poked once today soooooooo I will follow him with the foil pie pan.......


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I thought females were easy, just slide a 13x9 pan under as they go. figured boys would be harder, lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My girls squat VERRRRRRYYYYYYY low. Especially Rayne. I am not sure an ant could walk under her.....I would hope one wouldn't try but..... well enough said.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEA







AAAAAAA







AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA







AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Happy Benign Fatty Tumor Day!!








Have fun doing "The Catch" with Mr. Dignity, Ruq.









I am delighted to hear this GREAT no AWESOME news!! Hoping the UTI or whatever it really is, gets fixed asap. Will be waiting for the test results! Sending good vibes to Mr. Hunkalicious Chimo-Man!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He is still on his meds to try to rebalance him after all the antibiotics which is another reason I would prefer to wait until next week instead of making a special trip. Well not that this vet is THAT far, she is the close one. But my thinking is another week of meds to restore balance will give a better chance for more accurate results.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Time for a Happy Fatty Tumor Dance!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great news, and might I add....a ladle works really well


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great news! Maybe his chi is off? Chama had some leakage and I gave her some herbs that readjusted things and she's been fine ever since.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

This lump has been in the back of my mind for a LONG time. Dr. B first noted it in his charts in '06. So I finally have answers. Sometimes I don't get vets. I basically have to march in there and tell them I want x, y and z done NOW. I have asked about this on nearly every visit but this was the first time by EITHER vet that actually took the time to thoroughly check it out to put my mind at ease.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I am so glad you have good news. Hopefully it will just be an UTI and you can get that all cleared up in no time. Hugs to Chimo and you!!!!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hurray for Fatty Tumor.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sometimes with vets you DO have to say "I want this!" Many of their clients either have no idea what course to take or are unwilling to go through hoops to figure things out.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear it's just a fatty tumor and I hope you can figure out what's going on with Mr. Handsome soon.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoSometimes with vets you DO have to say "I want this!" Many of their clients either have no idea what course to take or are unwilling to go through hoops to figure things out.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to hear it's just a fatty tumor and I hope you can figure out what's going on with Mr. Handsome soon.


But both of my vets know me better than that.


----------

